# Not sure this goes here?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

If not, no hard feelings.
I recently came into possession of a LOT of clear, plastic surgical tubing in various conditions of sterility. what are some things I can do with it besides
a spiffy space aged clothes line?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I use a four or five foot section to bleed fuel pumps on oil burning furnaces and boilers. I keep it coiled in a large plastic nut container though any container with a tight lid will work.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You could use a 6-8 Ft. piece as a component to a Solar Still. If it's diameter is large enough, you could use a piece to make a quick loader for a .22. You could use pieces to store Salt, Sugar, or other condiments for a survival kit, sealed with the right sized dowel. could be used as a long straw to drink water from your canteen, drill the right sized hole in the canteen cap, and fix the proper length to your tac. vest, sort of like an improvised Camel Back.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Makes a good level. Seal one end, fill almost full with water and seal the other end. Mark the middle and you're good to go.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Makes really good bands for wrist rockets, might be fun experimenting with projectile devices...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not stretchy enough, first thing I thought of.I like the other ideas, keep them coming, I have a LOT of it.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

drip irrigation.

I use a piece to hold my drill chuck key.
Stick one end of the key in the tubing and tie the other end to my drill press so I don't lose it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Put single servings of tooth paste or sterilization cream in 1" pieces and crimp ends shut. Great for minimalist travel and keeping BOB firstaid kit light weight.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I just remembered about a doctor that took a piece of tubing and filled it with the blood of someone else.
Then he implanted it into his own arm.
He was accused of rape and freely gave the police a blood sample.
Yep his sample didn't match the rapist.
He was exonerated of the crime.
He raped another woman and the same thing. That time the nurse drawing the blood thought it didn't look right.
The police got a mouth swab and he was busted.
Wouldn't suggest doing that but it was a use for the tubing.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I would not use it for anything involving potable water or anything food or water related due to the unknown condition of the tubes. Plastic/rubber/vinyl tubing used for medical purposes normally is disposed of after use by a medical facility. I am very surprised that this was given to you in used condition. 

It could be used as fuel line to replace old tubing in a pinch. You might also consider using it as a heat conduit material to run solar heated water under flooring or as the heating source under glass if it is not UV sensitive.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Bleeding brake lines. It is easy to see the air bubbles and when there are no more.

I mentioned bleeding fuel pumps earlier. This clear plastic tubing becomes brittle after contact with diesel after a few months and I have to throw it away and cut another length off the spool. I would only use this as a fuel line in an emergency and even then only for a very temporary fix.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I would not use it for anything involving potable water or anything food or water related due to the unknown condition of the tubes. Plastic/rubber/vinyl tubing used for medical purposes normally is disposed of after use by a medical facility. I am very surprised that this was given to you in used condition.
> 
> It could be used as fuel line to replace old tubing in a pinch. You might also consider using it as a heat conduit material to run solar heated water under flooring or as the heating source under glass if it is not UV sensitive.


It's all C-pap oxygen line. 
The fellow who gave it to me no longer needs it with his new rig/mask.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

You could hang yourself? Not you in particular..just saying..


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

Save some for an Oklahoma credit card


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> Not stretchy enough, first thing I thought of


It must be vinyl....wrist rockets use latex tubing



GrinnanBarrett said:


> It could be used as fuel line to replace old tubing in a pinch.


Very likely.

What is the ID?

.125" or smaller?

larger?


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

If it was latex, I would say paintball grenades.

The oxygen hoses are good for rope.


----------

